# Florida Surfcasters Club



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

These guys used to have a decent website and forum with reports and threads about surf fishing in Florida.
I just tried my bookmark, and several web searches, and all I keep coming up with when I try to get to the old site is a page with a runtime error message.

www.surfishingflorida.com/

Did this site go kaput?

TjB


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> These guys used to have a decent website and forum with reports and threads about surf fishing in Florida.
> I just tried my bookmark, and several web searches, and all I keep coming up with when I try to get to the old site is a page with a runtime error message.
> 
> www.surfishingflorida.com/
> ...


Runtime is just a problem executing some line of code at the time the page is requested. It's on their end. They have no redirect to an error page, so that's why you're getting that funny looking screen.

I don't think the page is kaput, but I also don't think it gets enough traffic anymore for anyone to notice when it's down...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Solid,
Any other sites you can point me at down there that are going to have up to date reports from up in the Palm Coast, St. Aug, Jacksonville area?
Still thinking of a run down there the last week of Sept. 
TjB


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

The only other one that I could think of would be the boatless fishing report. Gotta say, though, it's not really very helpful most of the time....

Check the Matanzas Inlet fishing reports, and see if there is an FWC or management district contact #. If there is, call it, and ask for a Park Ranger contact. (specifically ask for the ranger who is the head marine researcher or otherwise fish guru) 

Here is an informational site - bait shops and whatnot... http://www.hookandbullet.com/fishing-matanzas-inlet-butler-beach-fl/


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah,
I checked the boatless spot as well, and I did not see any new posts past 2011! 
Seems odd that the best place to look is a site based in NC and another based in Long Island!
Thanks,
TjB


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

The forum is back online, by the way....


----------

